# [RealPlayer] "Schema non supportato" [risolto]

## drumpaul

Ciao a tutti,

sto provando ad installare realplayer ma l'errore che ho subito Ã¨ questo: https://helixcommunity.org/download.php/1917/RealPlayer-10.0.7.785-20060201.i586.rpm: Schema non supportato.

che significa? purtroppo la guida non mi Ã¨ d'aiuto e nel forum non ho trovato problemi simili al mio anche se in realtÃ  ho provato lo stesso con un wget suggerito da un tizio ke aveva un errore in fase di emersione ma mi da lo stesso identico problema.

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by drumpaul on Tue Jul 11, 2006 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tizio

perchè usi gli rpm quando realplayer è in portage??

comunque se posso darti un consiglio io lascerei perdere realplayer e compilerei mplayer con la use flag "real"

in questo modo hai un solo player che legge tutto!! (miticoooo)

ciao ciao

----------

## drumpaul

Gli rpm non scelgo di usarli io ma li cerca automaticamente portage (strano visto che non ho mai notato tale situazione per altri pacchetti) e poi l'installazione di realplayer Ã¨ comunque subordinata a mplayer nel senso che emergendo mplayer con la flag use 'real' appunto, tenta di scaricare il suddetto realplayer.

Quindi siamo punto a capo... altre soluzioni?!

----------

## tizio

hai ragione... anche io se ri-emergo realplayer mi scarica l'rpm...

il pacchetto app-arch/rpm è installato?

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/rpm-4.2  USE="nls python -doc" 9,513 kB

magari senza questo non riesce a completare l'installazione...

----------

## drumpaul

Mmm ok, proverÃ² in questo senso.

La use python Ã¨ fondamentale?se no la tralascio.

Speriamo che tu abbia ragione.

----------

## drumpaul

L'emersione di rpm non ha sortito effetti...

----------

## drumpaul

Possibile che nessun'altro abbia riscontrato questa situazione??

Helpme plz!

Ciao

----------

## morellik

Che versione di portage usi?

Hai provato a rifare un sync del Portage?

----------

## drumpaul

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

Si infatti pensando di aver casinato con dipendenze o nuove flag use ho syncato e riaggiornato il sistema ma nulla...

----------

## morellik

Scusa ma sono un po' tordo e vorrei capire meglio.

L'errore te lo dà emerge o wget?

Se scarichi a mano il file e lo metti in /usr/portage/distfiles, ottieni lo stesso errore quando tenti 

di installarlo con emerge?

----------

## drumpaul

Sembra che il problema stia nel download: infatti sia se do "emerge realplayer" sia se uso wget mi da il suddetto errore.

Posso dire con sicurezza visto che ho appena aggiornato il sistema che la mia connessione non ha problemi, il server nemmeno...(almeno credo, su quello non posso metterci la mano sul fuoco).

Per curiositÃ , se tu tenti di emergere realplayer cosa succede?

----------

## morellik

E' la prima cosa che ho fatto prima di risponderti:

```

service2 linux # emerge realplayer

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/realplayer-10.0.7 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading https://helixcommunity.org/download.php/1917/RealPlayer-10.0.7.785-20060201.i586.rpm

--12:17:39--  https://helixcommunity.org/download.php/1917/RealPlayer-10.0.7.785-20060201.i586.rpm

           => `/portage/distfiles/RealPlayer-10.0.7.785-20060201.i586.rpm'

Resolving helixcommunity.org... 207.188.25.135

Connecting to helixcommunity.org|207.188.25.135|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 206 Partial Content

Length: 6,650,006 (6.3M), 6,256,790 (6.0M) remaining [application/binary]

10% [++++==>                                                                      ] 671,744       59.87K/s    ETA 01:42

```

----------

## drumpaul

cakkio dove sta l'arcano?

Ho fatto delle prove:

- provando a pingare il suddetto server non risponde o per lo meno ci mette una vita;

- scaricando manualmente con wget da lo stesso errore (sembra che non riesca a scaricare ne il sorgente ne l'ebuild);

- scaricando tramite browser non ci sono problemi

tenuto conto che grazie all'ultimo punto riesco ad installare realplayer non mi ritengo comunquer "soddisfatto" perchÃ© emergendo il pacchetto il sistema da errore, posso buttar li una congettura: i server da cui scarico normalmente i pacchetti iniziano con http://.... il server dove va a pescare realplayer invece usa https://.... non Ã¨ che portage non supporta (o per lo meno il mio) le pagine http cifrate dunque il suddetto protocollo https?

e nel caso quale sarebbe la risoluzione?

Grazie

----------

## makoomba

wget è compilato con USE="ssl" ?

----------

## drumpaul

Preso in pieno!

Grazie mille!

Dunque la risoluzione a questo problema e ad eventuali similari Ã¨ compilare wget con la use flag ssl.

Grazie ancora

Ciao a tutti

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> wget è compilato con USE="ssl" ?

 

Raramente sbaglia un mod ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

